# Finished Basement Cost?



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

What is the average cost of finishing a basement? Is there an average cost per square feet?

I know it all depends on how nice you make it but I am just trying to get an idea.

My basement is stubbed for a bathroom. It is a walkout and is around 1500 square feet.

We are thinking maybe a bedroom, a bathroom, and a family room.


I wont be looking to finish it for a couple years but am just starting to do a little research.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

$10,000-$15,000. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

25.00 - 35.00 per sq ft.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

It also depends on how much work you are willing to take on by yourself. 

We have a builder that will do small jobs @ $30/hour if I help him. If I can't he hires either the guy he normally works with at the same rate or a younger guy at half that. 

When we did our basement estimates the major parts were flooring (about $3.50 vinyl locking plank tile) and drop ceiling. The framing and drywall weren't overly expensive and wiring estimates weren't way out there. We figure ours would end up at about $12,000 if we could do it at today's prices. Ours would be very close to 1500 sq/ft with no bathroom. If ours would've been stubbed out and ready for a bath room I would guess estimates would be closer to $15,000 (with decent fixtures). 

When we built though in 2005, we did everything between rough and drywall and after drywall ourselves so I wouldn't be too nervous about working in the basement.

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

Hiring it out big reds numbers are industry average. To do it on a budget there are a couple things you can change.


Drop ceiling - minimum 3-4k. Spray the ceiling flat black for $500
Flooring - I'd do a laminate which yu could do for under a buck a foot. Carpet always ends up looking beat


Good luck. Number one thing I recommend is to ensure your drainage is correct outside of he house with downspouts, grade, landscaping, etc.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah. I can definitely see how it could have easily been twice the estimate considering we planned in most of the work to be done us. Our estimate was material, framing, drywall and installation of the ceiling grid. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. Very helpful information.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

You're lucky that it's a walkout. If it's not a walkout, technically you can't put a family room/bedroom down there unless you have an egress window installed. That gets expensive.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

temo on hall road advertises an alternative to drywall and wood framing....I think it's......$ 4,000 for 100 linear ft diy


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

From the cement walls to finished - drop ceiling, tiled full bath and office area, carpeted bedroom, family room, and stairs, and egress window put us just over $20k for approximately 1100 sq ft. We subbed out some of the work for the plumbing, HVAC ducts and a few other things. Egress window alone will cost around $2k.

FWIW, the family down the street had theirs done, same approx size, and it ran them a little over $30k. True, it was done quicker, but I don't like some of the work they did and I don't like the layout they're stuck with.


----------



## bbutler (Sep 3, 2008)

We finished 95% off ours ourselves. The only thing we had done is the moving of the main drain line. The main sewer line ran at a height of 6.5 feet. We put in 1,000 sq feet of finished rooms plus an egress for 14,500.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

